
A Transparent Solar Cell That Makes Every Window a Power Source - dosh
http://www.offgridquest.com/extra/a-fully-transparent-solar-cell-that-coul
======
agumonkey
As said in comments, it's a "repost" from years ago. 2015 news about the
company :
[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20150528005832/en/Ubiq...](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20150528005832/en/Ubiquitous-
Energy-Demo-World%E2%80%99s-Transparent-Solar-Technology#.VhstY3Vq1xA)

